# Würdet ihr Windows wieder installieren, wegen eines Spieles?

## dot

Hallo,

ich will so gern mal wieder Empire Earth spielen, oder auch mal Empire Earth 2

und demnächst wird Supreme Commander auf den (Windows-)Markt kommen.

Ich hab schon seit ca. 4 Jahren kein Windows mehr installiert, aber ich bekomme

einfach manche Spiele nicht zum laufen, vor allem an RTS-Spielen mangelt es

ganz gewaltig.

Würdet ihr Windows Installieren (auf eine andere Partition z.B.) um ein Spiel

zu spielen, dass ihr schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt habt und unbedingt spielen

wollt?

Grüße

Flo

----------

## schachti

Ich bin kein Fanatiker, der schon aus Prinzip kein Windows installiert und dafür auf den Spielespaß mit seinem Lieblingsspiel verzichtet.   :Wink: 

Leben und leben lassen - 95% der Zeit läuft mein Desktop unter Linux, aber wenn ich mal 'ne Runde spielen will, wird eben Windows gebootet. Leider gibt's meine Lieblingsspiele nicht für Linux (und ich würde dafür durchaus nochmal 10-20 Euro mehr für zahlen als für ein Windows-Spiel).

----------

## nikaya

Ich bin kein Spielefreak.Von daher ist die Antwort wohl klar.

Aber für viele ist die Spieleproblematik unter Linux immer noch das entscheidende Argument um bei Windows zu bleiben.

----------

## Inte

Zum daddeln hab ich meinen Gamecube. Wer braucht schon einen PC zum spielen? Na gut ... ich schon ... irgendo muss ja meine TV-Karte laufen.  :Wink: 

Falls ich mal wieder meinen Nostalgie-Fimmel bekomme, dann reicht mir ScummVM und dosbox.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Wolle

 *dot wrote:*   

> ich will so gern mal wieder Empire Earth spielen

 

Also ich spiele auch gern mal ein paar Runden Empire  :Wink: 

 *dot wrote:*   

> Ich hab schon seit ca. 4 Jahren kein Windows mehr installiert

 

Ich installiere dieses Spiel mit dem Namen "Windows" viel zu oft bei irgendeinem Kunden. Das muss ich mir privat nicht auch noch antun.

Seit 2001 läuft auf meinem Rechner kein Windows mehr... Naja fast, es gab mal eine Testinstallation in Bochs weil ein Kunde sowas wollte. Aber ich glaube, das zählt jetzt nicht.

 *dot wrote:*   

> Würdet ihr ... und unbedingt ...?

 

Kann man eine solche Frage überhaupt sinnvoll verneinen?

----------

## hoschi

Wegen Counter-Strike 1.x ja, allerdings ist der Unterschied zwischen Windows und Wine eher egal.

Aber da Valve mit Steam eine Produktpolitik betreibt, gegen die die von Microsoft sogar alt ausschaut, sieht es fuer Windows sowieso eher schlecht aus. 

Quake3 laueft nativ und als Open-Source unter Linux, Quake4 zumindest nativ als Binary. Nur True-Combat ist nicht so meine Sache   :Confused: 

----------

## TheCurse

Bei mir läuft seit jeher eine Windows Partition zum spielen mit  :Wink: 

So brauche ich auf nichts zu verzichten.

----------

## c_m

oha, ich mach allein 3% aus ^^##

Naja, mein server liegt momentan in nem .tar.gz schlafen. War überflüssig wegen eines neuen Hardware Routers.

Außerdem wollt ich unbedingt wieder Gothic 2 zocken. [ Jetzt hab ich nen aktuelles gut gepatchtes XP SP2... und seit einem der patche stürzt Gothic 2 ab.... Es ist unglaublich. Hoch leben die Redmonder -.- ]

Der plan sieht aber vor ihn parallel wieder auf die kiste zu setzen. ... wenn mal wieder Zeit und motivation da ist.

//Edit: Unterwegs bin ich eh immer mitm Firmenschleppi, wo ich mir Gentoo parallel mit draufgezogen hab ^^

----------

## SinoTech

Da ich win sowieso zum arbeiten brauche  :Sad:  ist es sowieso installiert. Und die letzte Zeit zocke ich mal wieder etwas mehr Need For Speed (Freund hat mich auf den Geschmack gebracht  :Wink:  ). Nicht viel überlegen, sondern einfach loslegen und fertig. Nach einem Arbeitstag recht nett.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## mc-max

zum spielen nicht, aber wohl zum arbeiten (fehlt noch ein punkt in der auflistung). privat könnte ich gut darauf verzichten.

gruß.

max

----------

## Anarcho

Ne, ich habe nun endlich Postal2 für Linux bekommen (die Reise aus USA dauert ja was) und bin, was Spiele angeht, nun völlig zurfrieden. Mehr braucht man nicht um ab und an mal ne Runde zu entspannen.

----------

## hoschi

Postal2:  *Quote:*   

> Angeblich durchspielbar ohne jemanden töten zu müssen.

  :Very Happy: 

Eigentlich habe ich nur Tussis umgeschlagen, was da unten drunter...

----------

## franzf

Ich hab früher immer ne Win-Installation nebenher gehabt. Beim Umzug auf meinen neuen Rechner (Alter hatte defekte Elkos, Platte kurz vor Crash -> Komplett neues System  :Smile:  ) Wollte die Windows-Registrierung nicht...

Es war halt ne andere Festplatte + Bios... Naja, auch nach einem Telefonat mit den netten Leuten bei M$ ward das Problem nicht gelöst. Da ich keine wirklich Win-benötigenden Anwendungen hab und UT (bis auf etwas laggigeres Verhalten) auch unter Linux läuft bin ich seit geraumer Zeit Win-Los-glücklich   :Twisted Evil:  . Wenn ich irgendwann mein ich brauchs wieder müsst ich Geld für denen ihre Spiele-CD ausgeben, und darauf hab ich echt KEINEN BOCK!!

Also: Da ich mit den Shootern die unter Lin laufen recht zufrieden bin seh ich absolut keinen Grund irgendwann wieder diese komische Distri aus Redmond aufzuspielen!! P U N K T !!

----------

## hoschi

Gerade Wine installiert, und versucht CS 1.5 zum laufen zu bekommen (was an sich gehen sollte), scheint an der Intel-Grafik gescheitert zu sein. Habe also mal wieder die Nase voll von Woertern die mit "Win" anfangen.

----------

## LunX

Ich hab auch seit dem ich Linux benutze nebenher eine kleine Partition mit win2k laufen. Das einzige was ich damit mache ist zu spielen und ab und zu die webcam über skype zu nutzen. Den Umstand mir Spiele mühsam über cedega einzurichten erspar ich mir lieber da boot ich lieber die 10sec.

Gruß

----------

## SinoTech

 *LunX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Den Umstand mir Spiele mühsam über cedega einzurichten erspar ich mir lieber da boot ich lieber die 10sec.
> ...

 

Also große Mühe gebe ich mir damit auch nicht, aber eine Chance bekommt das Spiel immer. Wenn es direkt nachdem installieren funktioniert wird es über cedega laufen gelassen (e.g. Return To Castle Wolfenstein  :Smile: ) ansonsten reboot zu win. Cedega hat eben den Vorteil das man sich den reboot zu windows spart wenn man nur mal ein paar Minuten Ablenkung braucht.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## _hephaistos_

@sino: games-fps/rtcwmp-demo!

bzw. games-fps/rtcw

gibts ja nativ  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> @sino: games-fps/rtcwmp-demo!
> 
> bzw. games-fps/rtcw
> 
> gibts ja nativ 

 

Aha .. saubere Sache ... sehr sauber  :Smile: . Merci.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## _hephaistos_

wenn du mal in der demo (ich spiel nur die - zu allen heiligen zeiten) bist, dann sags mir - ev. könnma ja mal gemeinsam eine runde gamen  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## SinoTech

Auf jeden Fall  :Smile: . Die nächsten Tage bin ich zwar schwer im Stress (Chef hat sich am Repository vergriffen und ich darf das ausbügeln  :Sad:  ), aber nächstes WE komm ich bestimmt dazu  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## _hephaistos_

affirmative - passt!

 :Wink: 

----------

## rukh

Wollte heute, nachdem ich seit einem Plattencrash vor ein paar Wochen nur noch Gentoo drauf habe, Windows wieder installieren und was ist? Es geht nicht. Keine Ahnung warum aber nach dem ich die CD gebootet habe bleibt der Bildschirm dunkel, Computer hängt nicht aber kein Bild (Signal kommt, aber Schirm bleibt schwarz).

Linux funktioniert halt einfach. Nicht immer so ein gefrickel beim installieren.   :Twisted Evil: 

Auf jeden Fall sehr seltsam und es heißt doch immer, dass mit Windows alles funkioniert. Vielleicht wollte mich mein PC aber auch nur beschützen  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

rukh: kann es sein das deine Partition(en) den kompletten festplatten platz belegen?

wenn ja dann liegt daran das problem das die Windows-install-cd nicht weiter bootet.

Wiso auch immer braucht Windows(oder auch nur die Installations-cd) einen kleinen freien bereich am ende der Platte.

Denn wenn du die Festplatte unter windows partitionierst, bleiben ca. 8MB unpartitioniert. Obwohl die ganzen Partitions-tools unter windows/dos diesen nicht anzeigen.

PS: dieses Problem tritt aber nur bei der WinXP (SP2?)  installations-cd auf. Bei der CD für Win2k tritt der fehler nicht auf.

Denn ich hatte das selbe problem als ich mein windows komplett neuinstallieren wollte.

Am schluss habe ich einfach meine komplette Linuxinstallation von ner live-cd gesichert und danach die kompletten partitionen gelöscht. Und danach Windows installiert.

Nach der installation von windows habe ich einfach den freien bereich wieder für die linux vorbereitet und meine sicherung zurückgespielt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## SinoTech

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Denn wenn du die Festplatte unter windows partitionierst, bleiben ca. 8MB unpartitioniert. Obwohl die ganzen Partitions-tools unter windows/dos diesen nicht anzeigen.
> ...

 

Hat aber glaube ich nicht viel mit der Installation zu tun. Soviel ich weiß ist das ein Pool freier Blöcken die dazu genutzt werden um defekte Blöcke einer bestehenden Partition zu ersetzen. Heißt also, bekommt Windows mit das ein Block einer bestehenden Partition defekt ist, wird statt auf diesen Block auf einen aus diesem Pool verwiesen.

Kann mich aber natürlich auch irren (Ist schon zwei Jahre her das ich eine Vorlesung über Windows hatte  :Wink:  ).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## energyman76b

Ich habe American McGee's Alice sehr gemocht.

Aber selbst das könnte mich nicht dazu bringen, jemals wieder in die Windowshölle zurückzukehren (ja, für mich war es die Hölle).

Ich habe genug windows gehabt.

----------

## rukh

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe auf hda alles voll mit Gentoo. hdb besitzt eine freie Partition für Windoof. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das Problem dann auch besteht, da b ja die Slave Platte ist und ich Windows noch nie auf eine Slave Platte installiert habe (keine Ahnung, ob es das mag oder nicht).

----------

## hoschi

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> Denn wenn du die Festplatte unter windows partitionierst, bleiben ca. 8MB unpartitioniert. Obwohl die ganzen Partitions-tools unter windows/dos diesen nicht anzeigen.
> ...

 

Das macht meines Wissens die moderne Festplatte von Heute von selbst.

Wobei ich mechanischen Datenspeichern generell abgeneigt bin, warum kann man NAND-Speicher nur 100.000xmal beschreiben  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Ich habe auf hda alles voll mit Gentoo. hdb besitzt eine freie Partition für Windoof. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das Problem dann auch besteht, da b ja die Slave Platte ist und ich Windows noch nie auf eine Slave Platte installiert habe (keine Ahnung, ob es das mag oder nicht).

 

In solchen Fällen deaktivier ich (im Bios) die Linux-Platte(n), so dass die (zukünftige) Win-Platte die erste ist.

Zum starten über grub/Lilo wird einfach gemappt, so dass Windows meint es hätte die erste Platte  :Wink: 

----------

## rukh

 *franzf wrote:*   

> In solchen Fällen deaktivier ich (im Bios) die Linux-Platte(n), so dass die (zukünftige) Win-Platte die erste ist.
> 
> Zum starten über grub/Lilo wird einfach gemappt, so dass Windows meint es hätte die erste Platte 

 

Wie kann man grub das beibringen? Bios sollte nicht das Problem sein, aber mit grub habe ich keine Ahnung, wie man da Windows verschaukelt.

----------

## franzf

```
title=Never Boot THIS!!

map (hd0) (hd2)

map (hd2) (hd0)

root (hd2,0)

rootnoverify (hd2,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Das hatte ich so in meiner grub.conf (vor ewigen Zeiten:) ) stehen...

Musst du halt für dein System anpassen  :Smile:  (Plattebezeichnungen ändern und so...)

Meins vertauscht dritte HD mit erster.

----------

## rukh

Danke, den Map Befehl kannte ich noch nicht. Werds mal ausprobieren, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit habe. Hoffe, dass dann alles funktioniert.

Ist aber schon komisch. Linux musste ich nie vorgaukeln, dass es auf einer Master Platte sitzt.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist aber schon komisch. Linux musste ich nie vorgaukeln, dass es auf einer Master Platte sitzt. 

 

Das liegt daran, dass Windows nach Gebot 1 vorgeht: Du sollst kein anderes Betriebsystem neben mir benutzen, oder so ähnlich  :Wink: 

Deswegen muss es auch auf der Master Platte sein, denn, so die verwirrte Logik, nur von Master kann ein System gestartet werden, also gibt es dann auch nur ein System auf dem Rechner, also Windows...

Wenn die sich soviel Mühe mit dem OS geben würden, wie damit, dass sie versuchen Linux und andere alternative OSs zu verhindern, wäre es besser...

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *rukh wrote:*   
> 
> Ist aber schon komisch. Linux musste ich nie vorgaukeln, dass es auf einer Master Platte sitzt.  Wenn die sich soviel Mühe mit dem OS geben würden, wie damit, dass sie versuchen Linux und andere alternative OSs zu verhindern, wäre es besser...

 

Aus diesem Grund deaktivier ich lieber sicherheitshalber die Linux-Platten und lass nur noch die für Win da (alternativ: einfach abklemmen xD). Ich weiß ja net was Win mit meinerm Lin macht ^^. Auf eine Platte auf der schon Linux läuft mach ich kein Win mehr drauf!!!

Ich hatte diese Situation vor Ewigkeiten (evtl. ist das jetzt besser...) dass Win auf D saß (also zweite Partition, auf der einzigen Platte, win hat das auch erkannt). Trotzdem fand es keine Treiber -> kein Sound, kein Netzwerk, kein 3D... Nach bissl rumschnüffeln im System fand ich Meldungen wie "konnte C:\blabla nicht finden..."

Mein Gott, coden die ihre Pfade hard?!? Wenn das System doch schon weiß dass es auf D und nicht C liegt... SO EIN SHICE!

Zum Glück werd ich auf meinem Rechner nie mehr in solch eine Situation kommen ^^

----------

## rukh

So, habe heute mal ein wenig Zeit gehabt und kurzer Hand probiert dieses Windows XP OS zu installieren. Seltsames Teil. Nach diesem blauen Installer startet er neu und sagt mir dann

```
Medienfehler

Neustart: Taste drücken
```

Weiss wer, wie man das umgeht?

----------

## franzf

Hast du die Installations-CD rausgenommen?

Ich glaub der braucht die nommal...

----------

## rukh

Nein, habe ich nicht. Hatte dann nochmal die ganze Platte geplättet und neue Partitionen erstellt. Dann hat mir Windows gesagt, es könne nicht installieren, da die Platte kaputt sei (sehr warscheinlich, da dies davor meine Master war, die irgendwie meine Linux Partition zerschossen hatte). Sehr schön. Wenn ich dann mal Geld übrig habe, werde ich mir wieder eine kleine Platte besorgen und dann hoffen, dass es geht.

----------

## Ampheus

Das mit dem mask ist aber nicht optimal. Versuchs mal mit 

```

hide hd0

unhide hd2

```

----------

